# Gonna Attempt To Load Pics Of The 36 I Just Got



## spoker (May 26, 2016)

not for sale,serial 666n,for key a116,morrow hub e4,was fund in the basement of an upscale house in mpls.




[img/http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r791/oreo220/PIC_0020 1_zpsb0uhrtxp.jpg











 tires are aiewheel goodyear in great shapereplaced rear valve and they are holding air,gonna start deatailing,oh ya paint and pins on frame are almost perfect,fender paint so so


----------



## bikewhorder (May 26, 2016)

That's a hell of a find!


----------



## spoker (May 26, 2016)




----------



## spoker (May 26, 2016)

does the n in the serial number mean any thing,also has torrington bars with the hole in the end but instead of the name it has a T in a circle


----------



## rideahiggins (May 26, 2016)

Are you going to post pics of the other 35 bikes?


----------



## spoker (May 26, 2016)

yep the other 35 are comming,keep checking!!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 26, 2016)

spoker said:


> does the n in the serial number mean any thing,also has torrington bars with the hole in the end but instead of the name it has a T in a circle




I don't know about the N but the number would indicate that it is the spawn of Satan.


----------



## spoker (May 26, 2016)

ya that 666 has popped up twice in my life now,maby the third time will be a charm,does this mean that old schwinns are the work of satan?HAH!!!fear not i walk through the dark valley unafraid!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 26, 2016)

Nice find!!!


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2016)

Great colors!


----------



## Pantmaker (May 26, 2016)

The mark of the Beast...this will be a fun one.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't know about the N but the number would indicate that it is the spawn of Satan.



I'm certain he threw in his first born son to seal the deal.


----------



## spoker (May 26, 2016)

ridin fir JESUS!!!!yeha!


----------



## spoker (May 26, 2016)

ya know i wonder it was in the basement?


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2016)

Looking at the BB, the number reads N6669 to my eyes.


----------



## spoker (May 26, 2016)

ill look again tommorow but iv looked a rew times


----------



## CrazyDave (May 26, 2016)

Great find! Awesome color, great bike all around...the serial is just the icing on the cake!  I would keep that one too!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 26, 2016)

That serial number is rad

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (May 26, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Looking at the BB, the number reads N6669 to my eyes.



Or it could be 6999N...


----------



## spoker (May 26, 2016)

i looked again its triple sixes,the pic is upside down,remember satan like to decieve!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 26, 2016)

Hail Satan 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2016)

So it's N666, and with a faint 9. I can see that 9 in your fuzzy picture even without my glasses. 

The first half of 36 the numbers are a letter and four numbers. K7228 - Z9999

Super cool find Spoker!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 26, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> So it's N666, and with a faint 9. I can see that 9 in your fuzzy picture even without my glasses.
> 
> The first half of 36 the numbers are a letter and four numbers. K7228 - Z9999
> 
> Super cool find Spoker!



HAIL SATAN 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 26, 2016)

Handlebars: the T in a circle is for Torrington.....


----------



## spoker (May 27, 2016)

gts58 got me 2 look closer and it is n666with a faint 9,i wonder if someone in the know at the factory was playin around?anyway thanks for clearing that up,just pulled the crank and its an AS 36,on prewar with the fire and all is there any way to tell build time?the owner was an over greaser,been soakin rock hard bb grease with dawn mixed with mild fingernail remover,slow goin when ya wanna save paint!!!


----------



## dougfisk (May 27, 2016)

Your pics make me dizzy... I think I may be about to have a seizure... :eek:


----------



## spoker (May 27, 2016)

could you say what it is that seems to make you have a siezure rather than makin a constructive suggestion?i expect attitudes like this on the over on the bicycle forum but not here!or dont look,wont bother me if you dont.


----------



## dougfisk (May 27, 2016)

spoker said:


> could you say what it is that seems to make you have a siezure rather than makin a constructive suggestion?i expect attitudes like this on the over on the bicycle forum but not here!or dont look,wont bother me if you dont.




My apologies... I didn't really have an "attitude"...  it was merely a *failed* attempt at humor...


----------



## spoker (May 27, 2016)

no worries a little misdirected anger on my part


----------



## spoker (May 28, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> So it's N666, and with a faint 9. I can see that 9 in your fuzzy picture even without my glasses.
> 
> The first half of 36 the numbers are a letter and four numbers. K7228 - Z9999
> 
> Super cool find Spoker!



so early 36,with drop stand,


----------

